# valve seats



## Trainman (Oct 27, 2016)

Have new head and valve train ordered. Have the block cleaned up (still attached to the tractor). Want to hear experience in preping valve seats for the new valves. All seats except one are shiney. One exhaust valve seat slightly pitted. Is lapping enough or do I need to purchase a $300 one time use seat grinder.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the seat erosion is minor enough to be cleaned by lapping, I would lap and call it good. Just do not use a new valve to lap, use one of the old valves so you do not cup the face of the new valve.


----------



## Trainman (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------

